# Attn:who Ever Is Running Pfury



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Im not sure if RNR has talked to you but the skulls have been done for a month now but he cant access whatever he needs to implement them... Havent seen you online a lot lately so im guessing your busy but if you see this maybe you could talk to him and finally wrap this up?

Yung your new here but this has been in the "works" if thats what you want to call two and a half years of bs'ing the idea around ( see suggestion thread). If you could make this happen man it would be big


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

attention grosse ghurkhehg

PLEASE take a look at the above post!!!

once again, attention gross gerkhue!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

great thread trigg, you skull phene









BUMP


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ICEE said:


> great thread trigg, you skull phene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol seriously though i started that thread in january 2009.. 2009!

A year and five months later and still no progress

wait 2 years and five months later god damn!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i fully support this


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pm maybe...lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Please understand that GG needed a break and has decided to go on a walking tour of the United States. He has been on this trip for three weeks now and is almost to the corner of his street, so your patience is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT

he got tired of all the crap around here...someone really got to him when they vandalized his favorite wall to stare at and drool... sadly...he may never come back...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

The person to address would be Xenon, this thread is funny though


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just texted him a couple days ago... he's been really busy and not online lately.
Like ksls said, Xenon would be the 'go to guy' for this anyway.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I just texted him a couple days ago... he's been really *busy and not online lately*.
> Like ksls said, Xenon would be the 'go to guy' for this anyway.


Last Active: Today, 03:26 AM


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I just texted him a couple days ago... he's been really busy and not online lately.
> Like ksls said, Xenon would be the 'go to guy' for this anyway.


Arent you guys a little bit too old to be texting?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just goin' by what he told me.












Danny Tanner said:


> I just texted him a couple days ago... he's been really busy and not online lately.
> Like ksls said, Xenon would be the 'go to guy' for this anyway.


Arent you guys a little bit too old to be texting?
[/quote]

I wasn't aware that texting was something you were supposed to "outgrow."


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I just *morse code* him a couple days ago... he's been really busy and not online lately.
> Like ksls said, Xenon would be the 'go to guy' for this anyway.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ And I got up out of my wheelchair and put my spectacles on for that??


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

/ Thought the coolness of skulls died circa 2006 along with p-fury teams!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Pfury teams? Can you enlighten a noob like me to this idea?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

look at pmans signature and thatll be your first clue to the teams


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cant forget the cichlid partisan alliance.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Team Easy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheCableGuy said:


> Team Easy


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

F the new skulls, bring the teams back


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

The teams we're hilarious








That was in the days of 2piranha2fury

dry c*ck


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Tensa said:


> look at pmans signature and thatll be your first clue to the teams


Yeah, I've kept it there as kinda a tribute/joke.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> look at pmans signature and thatll be your first clue to the teams


Yeah, I've kept it there as kinda a tribute/joke.
[/quote]

o we are bringing the teams back Pman im making my own







accepting applications currently deciding on a name lol TBA


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Tensa said:


> look at pmans signature and thatll be your first clue to the teams


Yeah, I've kept it there as kinda a tribute/joke.
[/quote]

o we are bringing the teams back Pman im making my own







accepting applications currently deciding on a name lol TBA
[/quote]

We have seen this movie before and it did not end well.... No new teams.. lol....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I was never part of the teams


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Grosse Gurke woke up with wood this morning, so he might be in bed a long time today.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

zippa said:


> look at pmans signature and thatll be your first clue to the teams


Yeah, I've kept it there as kinda a tribute/joke.
[/quote]

o we are bringing the teams back Pman im making my own







accepting applications currently deciding on a name lol TBA
[/quote]

We have seen this movie before and it did not end well.... No new teams.. lol....








[/quote]

lol well maybe if people use the teams more responsibly things wont end the same.







i remember how things were back then but dont drop the ban hammer just cuz i want to have a lil funzzies lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

new skulls for higher posts leave the old ones the way they are... IMO the lower post count skulls are nicer


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> new skulls for higher posts leave the old ones the way they are... IMO the lower post count skulls are nicer


i agree all the new skulls RNR made should be just used for 10k and up and 500 post intervals or something


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i want my red and blue colour changing skulls


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I did have fun pissing off all teams as the concept was flat-out and totally f*cking Retarded...A team of dumb shits that compete for nothing other than dickery...I prove you don't need a team for that (see post history).









With the new skull I can be black again





















Word!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^Only 131 more posts to go on getting your 10K and gold platinum skulls!...On a sidenote, I think the tightest looking skulls are at 4 - 5K with the neon green and red eyes!...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Did you know Grosse Gurke has been credited with inventing the Glory Hole?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Did you Grosse Gurke has been credited with inventing the Glory Hole?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol funny thread

ive been reading about new skulls forever. im not holding my breath but since most members who are active daily are approaching 10K or well over 10K its about time for a new skull system


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

for members after 10k only why change something thats not broken just add to it... you guys are so selfish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i would like to see little wheres waldo heads personally. that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Bump


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Central said:


> i would like to see little wheres waldo heads personally. that would be pretty sweet.


damn that would be sick. haha.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

.

Due to Grosse Gurke's dementia, all this talk of "skulls" has really freaked him out!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

zippa said:


> / Thought the coolness of skulls died circa 2006 along with p-fury teams!


Once in a Team always in a team, even if it was led by a lady boy


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

How about after 20K, you start getting giant skulls?!...(if it's feasible and possible) ....that would be effin' sweet!...







...sort of like 06's avatar!....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

How about after 20k post you lose your skulls!!!11!1!11!!one!!one11!!eleven!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

of'course all of this conversation is moot and pointless, since we all know the world is going to end tommorrow!....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought tomorrow was just the rapture not the end of days? Crap I better start packing!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> How about after 20K, you start getting giant skulls?!...(if it's feasible and possible) ....that would be effin' sweet!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't speak of jake.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

fail


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jake is always under the hood









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

DAMN IT !!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

f*ck you bitches I'm on on top of the thread!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no your on top of the fourth page


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

How many of you fucks are going to post "tops"









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Trigga said:


> no your on top of the fourth page










Whatever, thanks for bring me down....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> no your on top of the fourth page


Page 2 dick nose, switch to 40 posts per page.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Pot welcoming the kettle to the thread


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im going to go outside and start a fire in the fire pit, and roast oversized marshmallows and stuff my fat ****** face with 1000 calorie smores and wash it down with 1000 calorie beer and maybe i'll have a pound cake and some strawberries when i come back in covered in mosquito bites. gotta keep it healthy with the strawberries.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> im going to go outside and start a fire in the fire pit, and roast oversized marshmallows and stuff my fat ****** face with 1000 calorie *smores* and wash it down with 1000 calorie beer and maybe i'll have a pound cake and some strawberries when i come back in covered in mosquito bites. gotta keep it healthy with the strawberries.


So good you want smor...It's raining hear so a lake side fire and cat fishing is a no go.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Who is Grosse Gurke?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

waaaaay too buggy. holy sh*t. f*ck the fire, there's no fire strong enough to keep all those blood suckers away. instead i lit a few fireworks. nice ones...







my neighbors love me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> waaaaay too *buggy*. holy sh*t. f*ck the fire, there's no fire strong enough to keep all those blood suckers away. instead i lit a few fireworks. nice ones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you teach me how to...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd love to...but i forget the routine...and the guy who came up with it got blown away in a drive by crossbow attack. took a mechanical broadhead to the temple. very sad.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i'd love to...but i forget the routine...and the guy who came up with it got blown away in a drive by crossbow attack. took a mechanical broadhead to the temple. very sad.


Greatness...Canadians better watch out... Our gangsta's roll with crossbows silent and brutal.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> i'd love to...but i forget the routine...and the guy who came up with it got blown away in a drive by crossbow attack. took a mechanical broadhead to the temple. very sad.


Greatness...Canadians better watch out... Our gangsta's roll with crossbows silent and brutal.








[/quote]
are you kidding we only recently discovered gun powder... our gangs have been banging with cross bows since time son


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

did GG retire or something? wtf


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Central said:


> did GG retire or something? wtf


At his age sometimes it takes a few days to twist one out


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TOPS
O
P
S


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Grosse Gurke has a sweet home-care nurse and doesn't want to leave his bed long enough to answer your question.
He keeps filling his bedpan so she has to come back and empty it!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ZOSICK said:


> How about after 20K, you start getting giant skulls?!...(if it's feasible and possible) ....that would be effin' sweet!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't speak of jake.
View attachment 202085

[/quote]

I've always wondered about Jake!...Now, I know!...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

GG has taken a step back from pfury. This should now be directed to xenon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

title changed thanks for the heads up


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

soooooo......?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Central said:


> soooooo......?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> soooooo......?


[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> GG has taken a step back from pfury. This should now be directed to xenon.


No way, i call shenanigans


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wouldnt be surprised if this thread took another 2 years and 5 months to get something accomplished


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

So has anyone of them came to this thread yet? :\


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

blue


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Danny Tanner said:


> soooooo......?


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Traveller said:


> soooooo......?


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Trigga said:


> soooooo......?


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

blue


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Blue? Seriously? Blue?

Get a job....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm blue.

if I was green I would die.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Trigga...I will talk to Mike about pulling this together. RNR has been sick...and I didnt know he had finished.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Jeff,
I'm just happy and glad that you are still alive and well!....







...I thought the mafia had finally caught up with you!...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hey Trigga...I will talk to Mike about pulling this together. RNR has been sick...and I didnt know he had finished.


Appreciate it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Why are skulls so important to some?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

because some of us have our priorities straight cluster. go ahead with your fancy degree, job and family. have fun living your life. as for the rest of us...modify our skulls


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

exactly.. and honestly cluster.. 2 and a half years ago.. it was just something i thought hey.. no big deal.. some more skulls for the higher posters... once the idea was ok'd though it just got tossed around forever call me impatient if you want but i think me and the other people who have been waiting on this have waited more than long enough


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> because some of us have our priorities straight cluster. go ahead with your fancy degree, job and family. have fun living your life. as for the rest of us...modify our skulls


Dont talk like that to Cluster. Hes not a mod anymore, hes one of "us".


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hes still a mod. hes undercover. i smell a conspiracy


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> hes still a mod. hes undercover. i smell a conspiracy


Thats just the fumes from the stamping machine RNRs using to make all these skulls, not conspiracy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

In the suggestions thread?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Xenon said:


> In the suggestions thread?


what in the suggestions thread?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Xenon said:


> In the suggestions thread?


what in the suggestions thread?
[/quote]

Use your words guys...Xenon yes it's the thread in "the suggestion box" (see link) "New Skulls?" post 275 (link to thread) http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/180302-new-skulls/page__st__240

"Use Your Words: How We're Raising a Nation of Pussies!"<-good read BTW


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sh*t, I have a long way to 10K


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

One day young grasshopper


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> exactly.. and honestly cluster.. 2 and a half years ago.. it was just something i thought hey.. no big deal.. some more skulls for the higher posters... once the idea was ok'd though it just got tossed around forever call me impatient if you want but i think me and the other people who have been waiting on this have waited more than long enough


So I suppose you and all the other people have volunteered your time to get these done too or are you just waiting on somebody to do it all for you?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> exactly.. and honestly cluster.. 2 and a half years ago.. it was just something i thought hey.. no big deal.. some more skulls for the higher posters... once the idea was ok'd though it just got tossed around forever call me impatient if you want but i think me and the other people who have been waiting on this have waited more than long enough


So I suppose you and all the other people have volunteered your time to get these done too or are you just waiting on somebody to do it all for you?
[/quote]
well there done.. RNR cant put them put them up an admin has to.

I have volunteered my time on many occassions but they obviously dont need it so


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BUMP, Cluster f*ck BUMP.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bump whats the word?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this book is wonderful, really brings me back...*sniff*


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

WHY AM I STILL NOT BLACK!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> WHY AM I STILL NOT BLACK!


because you're not on welfare and still have a relationship with your children

IM SORRY! that just totally slipped. thats my father talking...anyways, uh, yeah. we still cool?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

get over it... shouldn't have whored your profiles out then you would still be getting new colours every now and then

make new ones you all should be up to a few thousand in no time

central 2.0 
icee 2.0
zo 2.0
trigga 2.0


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

id rather make my new screen name "DrSlippyFist_316"


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

do it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> WHY AM I STILL NOT BLACK!


because you're not on welfare and still have a relationship with your children

IM SORRY! that just totally slipped. thats my father talking...anyways, uh, yeah. we still cool?
[/quote]

lol thats rude


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> WHY AM I STILL NOT BLACK!


because you're not on welfare and still have a relationship with your children

IM SORRY! that just totally slipped. thats my father talking...anyways, uh, yeah. we still cool?
[/quote]

lol thats rude
[/quote]

WOW!

Instead I'm stuck being yellow/gold and I suck at math and chemistry.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga thread needs to be changed too Attn YUng


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this needs to be closed... no new skulls

just give icee a skulls with p o s t w h o r e written on the forehead and be done with it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

waiting for lounge to get shut down


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> this needs to be closed... no new skulls
> 
> just give icee a skulls with p o s t w h o r e written on the forehead and be done with it


Im not the only one who wants new skulls, umadbro that me and trigga got more postS?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no im not im mad i just want to 6k skulls
















just make the new skulls for the high post counts... there are plenty of members who dont have 15k+ posts


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

new skullz prz?

support the movement


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*ck the movement....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck the movement?? f*ck u!

NEW SKULLZ PRZ


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

f*ck bob Movement ftw


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

icee i wont let you f*ck me

sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Their replacing skulls with dog bones and flowers, we are now part of a larger pet community.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> icee i wont let you f*ck me
> 
> sorry to burst your bubble


yes you would dont lie


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you got me


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Um... can someone fill me in on what this is about?







You have my attention now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

The long term members have been asking for quite some time for new skulls. The skulls that are located underneath their Avatars. They signify post count. A different colour represents a different level of posts. One of the mods made up new coloured skulls but only admins can apply them.


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Got it. If you are that mod, send me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

I am not that mod, he actually has been absent from the site for a bit due to health issues. I am sure I can get someone else to Pm you those skulls though


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

ksls said:


> I am not that mod, he actually has been absent from the site for a bit due to health issues. I am sure I can get someone else to Pm you those skulls though


Really? Is Jesse OK?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, guys. I am going to try and get ahold of Jesse (RNR) to see if he can forward those skulls to me. BUT...just incase I cant reach him, lets have a back up plan shall we? Can anyone else design new skulls? If so, please PM them to either Yung or myself and we will see if we can cross this off the list


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh jesse is taking some time off. he updates facebook from time to time so he is alive. not sure what the health issues are didn't ask, wasn't my place to

but new skulls are definitely in order. been ongoing for like 2 years now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ksls said:


> Ok, guys. I am going to try and get ahold of Jesse (RNR) to see if he can forward those skulls to me. BUT...just incase I cant reach him, lets have a back up plan shall we? Can anyone else design new skulls? If so, please PM them to either Yung or myself and we will see if we can cross this off the list


I don't think he sent them to anyone maybe GG?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

please don't change the skulls for the lower members....

why ruin a good thing they look great just give the whores there skulls in the higher counts... personally i dont like rnrs skulls colour scheme


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Only change the skullz for over 10k post, the lower numbers are badass!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thank you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Only change the skullz for over 10k post, the lower numbers are badass!!!!


I dont want that ridiculous sh*t








I am fine with what is currently in place........Or atleast an option to have either...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> please don't change the skulls for the lower members....
> 
> why ruin a good thing they look great just give the whores there skulls in the higher counts... personally i dont like rnrs skulls colour scheme


that was the original idea so I dont know why all of a sudden this is an issue


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i was under the impression that they were changing all the skulls....

anyways my new proposal me n hm discussed is

15k black and bronze 20k bronze and silver 25k silver and gold 30k gold and platinum

or some variation of that but keeping the shiney colours and just using the multicoloured skull idea of 6k skulls

this way it keeps the rank of the bronze silver gold idea...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

or, how about we just go with the skulls RNR made and space them out every 2500-5000 posts or so

after 10k


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

why go from nice skulls to bland skulls?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the skulls he posted in the thread arent the finished result he shined them all up


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

* if they are are sparkly and shiny fine but i still think the multi colour idea would look cool... i think sadboy is working on thoes

but personally it would throw the skull ranking system off if you had members with 20k posts with the same skulls as a member with 2k


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres a change of topic for this thread.

ATTN: whoever is running pfury

please remove the pop ups! i know we're going commercial now, but the random pop ups are actually blocking my page and i cant open my PM box because there is a white page that says "webpage cannot be loaded" in its way. kthanxbye


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont get any pop ups but my virus protecter keeps alerting me that its blocking a threat called exploit blackhole exploit kit

lol, just got it again while i was typing this


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great not only do we have ads but now add ware and spy ware

*are you f*cking kidding me*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ATTN: whoever is running pfury now....stop....just stop right now. its not broke. it doesnt need to be changed....it doesnt need to be prettied up...just stop before you kill this place


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I dont get any pop ups but my virus protecter keeps alerting me that its blocking a threat called exploit blackhole exploit kit
> 
> lol, just got it again while i was typing this
> View attachment 202901


What are you serious!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can we put a "made in china" tag at the bottom of the page now? might as well do it right


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sadboy said:


> I dont get any pop ups but my virus protecter keeps alerting me that its blocking a threat called exploit blackhole exploit kit
> 
> lol, just got it again while i was typing this
> View attachment 202901


What are you serious!!!!
[/quote]
yeah its been happening since the site came back online yesterday


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got 2 adds at top of page...Pretty damn lame....lol
One of which isn't placed right and wont load....
Useing IE


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thank god im on a mac... i dont want any p-fury spy ware

wtf is this a porno site.. im just waiting for the grow your dick by 5yards

and i better not start getting email for products for random sh*t... they have my email


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

It keeps trying to get me to download a "text" file. The ads like cluster mentioned aren't even related to fishkeeping which I wouldn't mind cause I'm on another forum where they are. My ads are a marriage website, download emoticons, some photoshop program, international calls, some jesus loves you ad etc.

I CAN'T EVEN UPLOAD PICS!!!!!!!!!!

/goes to imageshack to upload


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

honestly... the spyware and addware is to much

WE WANT OUR SITE BACK


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

trigga is getting warnings from his anti virus...

and were is our dear leader to solve the problems (north korean reference if anyone missed it)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Where is this Yung guy who is supposed to be improving the site? I see script errors left and right and all these members having problems


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I have also experiencing the anti-virus warning as well...But more importantly since the site has been sold I haven't been able to get an erection...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wow zo....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok well the ad that WAS in my PM box is now invisible. now i simply cant click the most recent PM

that means your PM ICEE........so whatever you PMed me just tell me in aqhu cause i cant read it because xenon needed to make money


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

for cheap hookers and coke

1 dorra for p-fury


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

If anyone needs help starting there own new forum just hit me up I can help. LOL

All kidding aside this ad crap sucks...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol im sorry
thank you for the links buddy but look at whats happening. 2 days after some new ownership moves in and members are scrambling for eachother to block brand new pop up ads.

yung, let me know what you'd sell this site for. im interested. for the sake of my friends im interested


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Central said:


> lol im sorry
> thank you for the links buddy but look at whats happening. 2 days after some new ownership moves in and members are scrambling for eachother to block brand new pop up ads.
> 
> yung, let me know what you'd sell this site for. im interested. for the sake of my friends im interested


I got a G on it....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bump
for shits and giggles


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

You guys have to remember this company hires guys like yung to run another 15+ sites on top of this. LaJust google them and read for yourself. :\

To say the least I dont think things will move as fast as it would have been if it was still ran by our boys. They didnt have a dozen sites to up keep and could put their time into Pfury.

oh well just gonna wait it out.



Central said:


> lol im sorry
> thank you for the links buddy but look at whats happening. 2 days after some new ownership moves in and members are scrambling for eachother to block brand new pop up ads.
> 
> yung, let me know what you'd sell this site for. im interested. for the sake of my friends im interested


I'll split it with you.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What's a skull?? I have seen people mentioning this but I don't know what it is


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

time to retire this thread eh?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NO THE SKULLZZZZZ


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lock


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

skulzzzz


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

SKULLS!!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ssssssss. skullz


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i made a poop, and it smells


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

joey d whats up man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

haven't seen him around in time

what brought you back 'd


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I dont think this new 'Yung' guy has been on all weekend. As I stated he likely runs another 15+ other forums for his company. I highly doubt he will be around much.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I dont think this new 'Yung' guy has been on all weekend. As I stated he likely runs another 15+ other forums for his company. I highly doubt he will be around much.


let freedom ring!!!!


----------

